# Cannon Pixma Paper Jam



## Viscount113 (Nov 15, 2011)

I posted this only a few minutes ago. I have since checked the 2 white tags under the cover, they seem OK. I have removed all connection plugs and replaced them, still paper jam message showing. I did find a pencil lodged in the paper in tray at the rear and I have removed it. Blame the grandkids. Does anyone have any ideas.:bheartixma MX320


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

see if any of these help:
Canon PIXMA MX320 - fixyourownprinter.com


----------



## tee2e (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I have the same issue and joined here looking for a solution. I have a Canon pixma mp640 which claims to suddenly have a paper jam though I can't detect any such jam. I have tried the link suggested above also but I think its a "pay if you like the results" site. I haven't been able to find a way to reset the entire printer either. It seems the sudden jam occurred directly after enabling wifi so I could print from my ipad. I thought resetting might work since I can find no physical evidence of any paper jam. Would love it if anyone has any suggestions or ideas on how to proceed. I haven't used the printer ofter, and I just replaced all the ink cartridges so I'd like to get some mileage out of it. Sorry I don't have a solution, just more question on the same topic.


----------



## Viscount113 (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried all as recomended on this and other sites but nothing worked. I was quite frustrated so I turned the printer upside down and gave it a gentle shake. Guess what, it now works. It may have had dust or something on the sensors where the paper enters the machine. Worth a try?? Good luck.


----------



## eradikal (Oct 14, 2012)

Viscount113 said:


> I tried all as recomended on this and other sites but nothing worked. I was quite frustrated so I turned the printer upside down and gave it a gentle shake. Guess what, it now works. It may have had dust or something on the sensors where the paper enters the machine. Worth a try?? Good luck.


HEY WORKED FOR ME TOO!! :dance: "canon printers. knock of product!"


----------

